# Show off your gifts.



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ever just have sling mail just show up out of the blue? Not the ones you bought or traded for. You know, the special ones that you would never sell or trade. The ones your friends built especially for you. I try to show mine off every chance I get. I went through them today and picked out at least one from each friend and took a picture. 
Well here's your chance to display yours. Might make your friends feel a little special to boot. 
I know there's some free hearted people here so let's see em!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That little chalice is stunning. Oak Bootsman?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats a stunning collection. Nice seeing some of the less active builder's work again. See at least 2 Slingnerds - Looks like a Joe Roberts Yew, DSIL butt cap, Flatbands...


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Here's some of mine. I cherish every one!


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow! That's a nice collection, unfortunately the only sling I have that wasn't made by me is a wasp so can't contribute to that side of the discussion haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Thats a stunning collection. Nice seeing some of the less active builder's work again. See at least 2 Slingnerds - Looks like a Joe Roberts Yew, DSIL butt cap, Flatbands...


The little Challice is a Christmas present from Treeman. These are all really special to me. Every one has there own style. It's fun trying to figure out who made what.
Do you remember Mr Brooks? Sent me that yew Champ on my birthday. Just out of the blue.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Catapult Carl said:


> Wow! That's a nice collection, unfortunately the only sling I have that wasn't made by me is a wasp so can't contribute to that side of the discussion haha
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's ok Carl. I'll bet it happens soon.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Ever just have sling mail just show up out of the blue? Not the ones you bought or traded for. You know, the special ones that you would never sell or trade. The ones your friends built especially for you. I try to show mine off every chance I get. I went through them today and picked out at least one from each friend and took a picture.
> Well here's your chance to display yours. Might make your friends feel a little special to boot.
> I know there's some free hearted people here so let's see em!!


what a collection man awesome Joe ????????


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

[/quote] 
That's ok Carl. I'll bet it happens soon.[/quote]

Good things come to those who wait haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Catapult Carl said:


> Wow! That's a nice collection, unfortunately the only sling I have that wasn't made by me is a wasp so can't contribute to that side of the discussion haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were going to have to do something about that.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a stunning collection. Nice seeing some of the less active builder's work again. See at least 2 Slingnerds - Looks like a Joe Roberts Yew, DSIL butt cap, Flatbands...
> ...


Mr B! - I have 2 small nattles of his. Had some old friends visit wh happen to live almost up the road from him - lucky score. I cherish all the stuff I've got from other members. Unfortunately I've had to stockpile most of these all over the world. Hope to be reunited with some of those soon.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Some home made an afew bought and trades these will be with me a long time cheers IM and PB ????????


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice collection Joe ! I have to get mine out


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

treeman said:


> Catapult Carl said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! That's a nice collection, unfortunately the only sling I have that wasn't made by me is a wasp so can't contribute to that side of the discussion haha
> ...


At least now the uk is on lockdown I have plenty of time to make more of my own! I'm sure my time will come

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Catapult Carl said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Catapult Carl said:
> ...


get building bud ????????


----------



## Mikmaq_indian (Mar 5, 2020)

Awesome collection! Looks like some really beauties you have there!

Sent from my SM-J260AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

I only have 2 but still my favourites


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice pack them 2 ????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


Would you have any idea what happened to him? He disappeared suddenly. I really miss him. Awesome fella!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Here’s a few from members lol .


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Here's a few from members lol .


very nice collection ????????


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

These are my treasures from Mikeylikesit, Skarrd, MojaveMo, Bone, and MakoPat! Thank you gents! These ones stay in my collection!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treeman said:


> Catapult Carl said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! That's a nice collection, unfortunately the only sling I have that wasn't made by me is a wasp so can't contribute to that side of the discussion haha
> ...


Uh oh CC!! Watch out! You get on Treemans radar he just keeps sending slings!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Oh here's a few of mine, and this is not even half I don't think. Thank you everyone for each one, I treasure them.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Island made said:


> Oh here's a few of mine, and this is not even half I don't think. Thank you everyone for each one, I treasure them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Shane, what a slingshot hoarder, LOL......just kidding buddy, fantastic collection for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Tode ya!! They's some generous folk on this forum!! A fine collection Shane.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Port boy said:


> Here's a few from members lol .


 Jason, this whole thing was worth it just to see those beauties. Awesome collection buddy! You must really be a nice fella!! LoL !!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Covert5 said:


> These are my treasures from Mikeylikesit, Skarrd, MojaveMo, Bone, and MakoPat! Thank you gents! These ones stay in my collection!


Some nice ones there Covert!! Love that Challice buddy


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Port boy said:


> Nice collection Joe ! I have to get mine out


Your off to a great start Bingo!! Some beauties there!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The island boy. said:


> I only have 2 but still my favourites


Sometimes it's not about quantity, it's all about quality. Seems I know both those makers. LoL!
Couple of beautiful frames for sure!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Ok guys...So if there was a fire, which one would you rescue??


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

This one ???? but I hate picking favourites ! Tomorrow could be a different pick


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Island made said:


> Oh here's a few of mine, and this is not even half I don't think. Thank you everyone for each one, I treasure them. 93FD6FFC-E175-4EE6-A383-2E467F7183D3.jpeg 5628008C-27AC-4E26-ABCE-7DE27D5C4E8C.jpeg CA39B2C7-9C91-4EAF-ADC7-AEB7CF30ADA9.jpeg 2E95BD72-45C3-4948-99C1-C32EB51FEBAE.jpeg 26D4FCCF-5FA3-45BB-9CD5-519386141DC4.jpeg


now thats a collection Shane awesome bro ????????


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Island made said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Catapult Carl said:
> ...


Hahaha!

Your collection is amazing IM! You clearly have some very good friends around you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Island made said:


> Oh here's a few of mine, and this is not even half I don't think. Thank you everyone for each one, I treasure them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's a big collection for a fells that's joint mid august last year haha . U r going to have to make a slingshot museum out there lol


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Catapult Carl said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...


Thanks! You will find these are the nicest folks in the world. My nearest and dearest friends are members on here! You too will have a big collection before you know it my friend.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Oh here's a few of mine, and this is not even half I don't think. Thank you everyone for each one, I treasure them.
> ...


Haha thanks! And this is only about half of it lol. Generous bunch of people you all are.

Oh...and I'm still putting the finishing touches on a parcel heading to you. Hoping to get some time to finish it this weekend.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow. My biggest thrill over the last couple of years is receiving and trading and giving away. I could not resist giving some of my favorite frames to friends and family that wanted to shoot too. Another member let me know some time ago that it would be my duty after joining The Forum to keep showing others what a great life we slingers have!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SJAaz said:


> Ok guys...So if there was a fire, which one would you rescue??


Oh I could never choose just one.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

treeman said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys...So if there was a fire, which one would you rescue??
> ...


Hahaha That's what I was thinking.....I have 2 hands, so I could carry a dozen at least!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing,it sure helps to ease the tension of this unfortunate Pandemic


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

While we're here Tag. I remember, out of the blue you sent me an indistructable Set of Spanish knock down targets. 
Thanks again buddy. I'm still shooting them.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> This one but I hate picking favourites ! Tomorrow could be a different pick


Good pick ! Thank heavens you don't have to choose.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> While we're here Tag. I remember, out of the blue you sent me an indistructable Set of Spanish knock down targets.
> Thanks again buddy. I'm still shooting them.


Yea, and I couldn't even guess how much elastic ilbojoe has sent to practically the entire forum.....


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Firstly, awesome thread and great posts by everyone so far. I love seeing the amount of generosity this community enjoys.

Secondly, I'm going to do another picture with all my member acquired slings, as all my favourite ones have come from guys on here. I would never have come as far as I have with slingshots if it weren't for the members of this forum - that's for sure.

Thirdly, I just received my end of a trade with @Grandpa Grumpy for a Mini Taurus in TTF. I've got her banded with Usopp white .7 and a leather Warrior pouch. Honestly this thing is like perfect. It's almost like shooting my SERE which has always been my most accurate frame, but smaller and much easier to carry.around. This thing is PELLET GUN accurate for me, I made one ragged hole at 10m with 10mm clays my first try.

Big thanks to @Grandpa Grumpy and happy shooting everyone!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

BushpotChef said:


> Firstly, awesome thread and great posts by everyone so far. I love seeing the amount of generosity this community enjoys.
> 
> Secondly, I'm going to do another picture with all my member acquired slings, as all my favourite ones have come from guys on here. I would never have come as far as I have with slingshots if it weren't for the members of this forum - that's for sure.
> 
> ...


I am glad the Mini Taurus arrived okay. I checked the mail today and the HTS was in. I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet. It was a pleasure doing a trade with you.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> Firstly, awesome thread and great posts by everyone so far. I love seeing the amount of generosity this community enjoys.
> 
> Secondly, I'm going to do another picture with all my member acquired slings, as all my favourite ones have come from guys on here. I would never have come as far as I have with slingshots if it weren't for the members of this forum - that's for sure.
> 
> ...


I'm really happy to see a hunter like you likes that frame as well... It's the one frame I have not had to promote in our line up... We've sold around 3000 in the last 9 or 10 months, and not one has found it's way to eBay that I've found from all that... A couple/few have been on here for resale, but none I've found on eBay.

To me that really says something, practically every person who's used it likes it and keeps it for it's real purpose... shooting, shooting accurately, shooting consistently, shooting comfortably.

There's certainly a LOT prettier frames, and a LOT more expensive ones that we and others make... but this particular one seems to have an almost underground type following... people will show off their fancy frames and then turn around and actually shoot this one

Of course I have numerous requests to make a fancy and or elaborate version of this one in G10 or other premium materials... but to my mind it kind of takes away from the real nature of this model... it's unassuming and just goes out and does what it's supposed to do without a lot of the fanfare...

Kind of like a Toyota Corolla vs. a Ferrari.... the Toyota is a perfect daily driver machine, great mileage, extremely reliable and just a really good car, Whereas the Ferrari has a lot of flash and is real pretty, doesn't get good mileage and you'd be very reluctant to drive it across country due to possible mechanical reliability issues... but oh how pretty it is!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Bill Hays said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, awesome thread and great posts by everyone so far. I love seeing the amount of generosity this community enjoys.
> ...


When I asked "If there was a fire and you could only save one" ...My mini taurus was the first one of mine that came to me.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Dang. I don't have a Mini-Taurus!! Although my 13 year daughter is very close.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, my dear friend Oldmiser (Roger) had surprised me on a couple occasions. The first time he asked for my address and a few days later I had a shoebox full of very nice frames, there had to be 15 to 20 and all very nice.
Another time he said he had something I might like and again a big box showed up and inside was an unused Osprey backpack with the tags still attached. 
I miss my friend and I miss talking with him and sharing his fun stories and advice! What a great guy!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Bill Hays said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, awesome thread and great posts by everyone so far. I love seeing the amount of generosity this community enjoys.
> ...


What just happened to this thread? Not for buys, not for trades, definitely not for sales pitch! it's for gifts that just showed up one day out of the blue. Sorry.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I think you did good man! I for one just went webshopping for an 81' Toyota Corolla.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


I think I've probably earned the right to comment on a thread that is about give aways... We have probably given more frames away than the top ten combined on this website. Between the Military and Boyscouts alone it's well over 1000... so yeah, if I want to comment... I think I'll go ahead and do that. You're welcome.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Bill Hays said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Hays said:
> ...


....this post is about what you have RECEIVED from the amazing people on here, NOT about what you have given.....so ya.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Go ahead and hi- jack my thread then. It's all about you anyway. Haven't seen much plastic in any of these posts. 
Sorry guys. Mods, you can shut this one down. Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Joe,

I apologize for my part in taking this thread off its intended course. I intend to post a couple of photos of slings I have received as gifts but I have to get them out of storage.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I guess I started the problem with my " fire" question. I apologize. Let us all go to a neutral corner and have a beer.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I haven't eaten a good Southwestern Meal since coming to N. Carolina. That would be a nice gift! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

These first two slingshots have special meaning to me because I have met these guys in person. The first is a Tex Shooter design with top slots in cherry wood. It was made by Mike (Beanflip) Meuli. He gifted it to me at the first MWST about five minutes after we met.









I am not sure if this second one can be technically called a gift because I picked it off the prize table at the third MWST. I chose this particular sling because of the maker. It is an ash cup with a mahogany butt cap made by M J. Later I found out that Jodi (M Js wife) brought the mahogany back from Brazil. M J and Jodi are great people. What little bit I know about speed shooting I learned from watching M J.









Most recently I received this beautiful grip for my F-16 from Mojave Mo.









I met forum member Tag at the first MWST. Over the years I have received many gifts from Tom. A Spanish knock down target set and an aluminum Boy Shot among others.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

There’s some cool frames with awesome story’s behind them thanks for sharing Granpa Grumpy this is what it’s about ;-)


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> These first two slingshots have special meaning to me because I have met these guys in person. The first is a Tex Shooter design with top slots in cherry wood. It was made by Mike (Beanflip) Meuli. He gifted it to me at the first MWST about five minutes after we met.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M.J.!? I liked that guy. He gave me his SPS (bet he has many) one day after I asked him 100 questions about shooting tubes. In his note he wrote, "Here, this will help you figure it out." That cracked me up.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> These first two slingshots have special meaning to me because I have met these guys in person. The first is a Tex Shooter design with top slots in cherry wood. It was made by Mike (Beanflip) Meuli. He gifted it to me at the first MWST about five minutes after we met.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom made me a set of those knock down targets. I've gotta say that they are absolutely indistructable ! Pmed him to find out what they were made of. Mud flaps! No wander. I've eventually broken every target I've shot but not these. They hold paint really well too.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh man I miss @Mr.Brooks that guys was the best... He sent me an Osage curved natty one time that was just plain wicked, I'd have to grab it out to take a picture for you guys but shes a sweet shooter. I'm going to get a picture of all my gifted frames and post it tomorrow - thats a promise lol!


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Just a few of my collection.


----------

